# TV-out met de Cyberblade i1 (Toshiba s1800-400)

## HydroDiOxide

Ik heb op het engelse forum het volgende topic gepost. Het betreft het aan de praat krijgen van de TV-out functie van mijn laptop, een 6 jaar oude Toshiba Satellite 1800-400. Ik krijg het met geen mogelijkheid voor elkaar en kan ook nergens hulp vinden. Misschien hebben de dames en heren van het Nederlandse forum een idee?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## polle

Ik heb eens ergens gelezen dat dat een bug is.

Wat je wel kan doen is blijkbaar de vesa driver gebruiken die met xorg komt.

Je hebt dan wel geen grafische versnelling maar de tv out zou dan wel werken

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Moet ik dan gewoon vesa invullen bij de variabele driver in xorg.conf? Het proberen waard...

----------

